# Munci 4 speed front seal



## 1970GTO. (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi
I was looking for some tips or instructions on how to replace the front seal on a four-speed Muncie transmission in my 1970 GTO


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi 1970GTO,

You may find what you looking for from Paul @ www.5speeds.com. Here is a link to his four part series on how to rebuild a Muncie transmission.


https://m.youtube.com/c/GearBoxVideo/videos


----------



## Dukes67 (Jun 19, 2018)

1970GTO. said:


> Hi
> I was looking for some tips or instructions on how to replace the front seal on a four-speed Muncie transmission in my 1970 GTO


(From what I recall.) There’s not a front seal on the Muncie other than the gasket that sits between the case and the shaft snout. There is often a slinger/spacer on the front shaft in front of the forward shaft bearing that helps keep oil in the case. The oil that makes it into the front snout should just drain back into the case via the oil return hole. If the gasket is leaking there is a chance of it seeping through that area. If that’s it, the snout is easy to remove and the gasket replaced. I recommend using an anerobic sealer on the gasket.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No seal is correct on the bearing retainer.
As mentioned could be the retainer gasket.
However, a more common issue with older Muncie front leaks is a worn countershaft bore.

Lots of great TUBE sites with excellent guide videos.
I like Pauls videos as well;


https://www.youtube.com/c/GearBoxVideo/videos


----------



## 1970GTO. (Dec 12, 2019)

Much appreciated


----------

